# Move Thailand to Malaysia by road?



## Skink (Apr 25, 2009)

I am wondering if anyone has done this? Any problems with Customs if you do this? Do Removal Firms in Thailand move by road?

We are moving next year from Thailand to Penang under MM2H. Thanks anyone.


----------



## Etherus (May 19, 2008)

Skink said:


> I am wondering if anyone has done this? Any problems with Customs if you do this? Do Removal Firms in Thailand move by road?
> 
> We are moving next year from Thailand to Penang under MM2H. Thanks anyone.



We moved from Koh Phangan to Penang earlier this year along with two cats. Not so much problem so long as you have all the papers in order.

PM me if you want to discuss and I will give you my phone number.


----------

